# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: ایجاد و خواندن خروجی rss

## rasti_web

با سلام 
من میخواهم در سایت خود که با asp کلاسیک کد نویسی شده امکان rss  قرار دهم ( ایجاد خروجی rss  و خواندن خروجی rss). در واقع یکی از امتیاز ها برای رتبه بندی سایت من ، داشتن rss در سایت است . آیا این امکان در asp کلاسیک وجود دارد؟ اگر بله ، یک نمونه کد  بزارین ، بینهایت ممنون میشم .

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز این کاملا امکان پذیر است... قبلا در تالار به طور مفصل بحث شده است... کمی جستجو کنید

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
با سلام قبلا kashaneh واسه من این کد رو فرستاده بود 
دریافت کد
تاپیک مربوطه

----------

